# DC controlled AC switching relays???



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Where is the best place to find these relays? I am looking for a few that are controlled by 24VDC but switch 120VAC for some lighting and a few air valves......Not sure if there would be a local place or not...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

geez buggy - seems like we are in need of the exact same things - i would be interested also if there is a local/chain type store that carries these - thanks - riley


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

There are lots of online places like Grainger. Keep in mind that solid state relays are the way to go for use with controllers like the prop-1. Mechanical relays can be used if you know how, but solid state won't damage your controller.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Brckee1 said:


> There are lots of online places like Grainger. Keep in mind that solid state relays are the way to go for use with controllers like the prop-1. Mechanical relays can be used if you know how, but solid state won't damage your controller.


Please explain...........I haven't used any SS relays as of yet. Are there other benfits? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure, mechanical relays are cheaper but sometimes they can send some high voltage back into your controller. You can take precautions by adding other componants into the circuit, not sure exactly what because electronics is something I have a very limited knowledge of, but I think you can use a diode or run a resistor over the coil.
The point is, SS relays are not a big money item so it's best to use them. Another advantage is speed. A SS relay can switch much faster than a mechanical for flickering lights or fast cycling valves. SS relays also last longer. SS relays are quieter, mechanical relays click loud enough to be heard when they are activated.
They are easy to use. Just wire the output of the controller to the input side of the relay, and wire an electrical cord to the output the same way you would wire a switch. That is, split one wire and connect each side of the split wire to the output terminals of the relay. Then plug the cord into an electrical output.
The relay acts as a switch turning the power on an off, except instead of you turning the switch on and off, the controller does it electrically.

I can take a picture of the wiring if you are still unsure about it.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

You use a diode on dc and a capacitor on ac to cut the voltage kickback. Some of my relay boards still have mechanical relays.

I use solid state relays whenever I can, especially on projects done with a prop-1. These are usually what I use when I want to control ac with dc, http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=127790 , or http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=175214 . There are others that contol higher loads, too.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

gadget, can you give us one of your leactures on this topic? I attended your lecture at HauntCon this year and though it was very thorough. I would like to see what you could come up with about this. I use the prop-1 and prop-2 but currently I do not switch any AC voltage.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking about doing a class next year on haunting with electronics, how to choose from the dozens of different controllers depending on what you need, and how to use it. I guess haunting electronics 101 maybe? We might only be at MHC this year though. We will see what happens. Until then I am always available to answer questions. Even if it has nothing to do with my product. 

And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, please do. I'm looking for a power supply to run about 10 servos and don't want to get more amps than I need. It's all so confusing but I must find something since I'm almost done with my builds and need to get things up and running.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

MHC? Is that Midwest Haunters Convention? I am already planning on being at HauntCon, maybe I can make MHC also. That would be a great class.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Gadget-evilusions.....

Do those relays you have linked come with a cover or are they made to be soldered onto its own circiut board and then terminals attached to the circuit board.......looks like decent prices.......I am assuming you do not stock these or anything like this in your store? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, they are designed to be plugged into an existing circuit board but I do normally just solder wires onto the leads. Works alright. No, I don't stock anything like this. I have a few here but I haven't gotten into the electronics distribution business quite yet.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I picked up two solid state relays from MPJA.com, I thought they were 110v relays but they're actually 2-32v controlling a 110v circuit..


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Solid-state relays typically have a reasonably wide input range as the connection between circuits is purely optical; an LED on the input side activates a light sensitive transistor (for DC) or triac (for AC) on the output side. SSRs are great with small controllers as they don't require as much current or have the inductive kick-back standard coil-wound relays.

The relay that we use in our RC-4 can be activated with 24 VDC.
-- http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/crydom.html

These are popular relays and available from a wide variety of sources.


----------

